# 67 GTO Speedo issue



## cmunson (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a 67 GTO that has a speedo that works but the odometer does not move. Does anyone have any advice on sorting this out? I don't know if there is anyplace out there that repairs them or is getting a replacement the best thing to do? Also wondering if anyone has any clues on how difficult it is to get one out. 

Another thing, when my speed changes rapidly the needle gets real jumpy varying about 10 mph up/down/up/down. I am pretty sure this is just the fact that it is old technology but wondering if anyone knew if the reproductions available suffer from this same thing?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The speed juming up and down is more then likely a bad speedo cable. You may be able to lube the inner cable, but most of the time they just need to be replaced.
The odometer not working with the speedo working fine is going to be the speedo head needs to be repaired or replaced.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agreeThere is a zeroed out speedo head for sale on ebay now....cables are easy to find. Eric


----------



## cmunson (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. That seems to be what I need. Now I need to figure out how difficult it is to get out/in. . . Thoughts on this subject are appreciated. . .


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Rukee is right about the gears in the speedo head. (I just went through the same problem with the Vette). The Goat dash is easier to work on, but save your back and pull the driver's seat out before you go under the dash. Use some masking tape and mark all the wires and connectors as you disconnect them; its amazing how fast one can forget!

Mike


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I did a speedo cable a while ago in my 67. Defintely easy dash to work on but just take your time a mark everything out. I think you can get the cable from Performance Years or Year One. Not that hard to find.


----------



## cmunson (Apr 17, 2008)

I know there are about a dozen screws that I found that circle the dash. Are there any other gotchas that you can think of or is it just 'keep removing screws until it frees up'. Good tip about the wires. . . .I missed the eBay auction on the speedo but am wondering if anyone has any clue about how difficult it might be to fix an odometer. I am sure it depends on what is wrong but it seems that there wouldn't be many moving parts. . .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It`s probably one of the tiny gears inside stripped out.
That`s one way to keep the miles low.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you take your's out of the dash, i am sure that there is a bunch of gouy advertising in Hemming,s that repair speedo/odo's. then you will know that you have a nice refurbished unit......E


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Call the guys at the parts place inc dot com, they rebuild them too.


----------



## cmunson (Apr 17, 2008)

I tried again and can't seem to find what is holding the thing in. I removed all of the screws around the cluster but something is still holding it in. I feel a bit blind unscrewing stuff trying to get it out so if anyone has taken one out and can help out I would appreciate it. Thx. . .


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Cant help ya with that one. There might be a bonding strap for grounding the dash pieces together....JUST go slow and dont jostle all the other stuff up in there. I know there is a shop manual available, but don't know if it covers this repair.. Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The speedo cable will hold it in, did you remove the cable from the back of the speedo head?


----------



## cmunson (Apr 17, 2008)

I did not remove the speedo cable. From the underside I can't easily see how I can even get up to the back of the cluster. . .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should be able to just reach your hand up there and dissconect the cable. Or remove the cable from the tranny end and let the whole thing slide through the firewall.


----------

